# Going into our 3rd season decided to take on a national what's the difference between



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

Just signed on with a national company I've done work for them for my regionals I'm trying to figure out what's the different expectations


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

Off the top of my head I would think tagging photos and bidding.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Umm they would probably use a better quality lubricant minus the sand regionals put in it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Which national?


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

melmatrix said:


> Just signed on with a national company I've done work for them for my regional I'm trying to figure out what's the different expectations


Best scenario, a little better revenue with a lot more aggravation ! I wish you luck.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

when we quit all our regionals and went with nats my experience was a HUGE increase in $$$ and come to find out we were doing all the field work AND most of the regoinals office work too. also the "client required this or that" was mostly B.S. and literally 80% reduction in kickbacks. there is alot more involved in processing the orders but well worth it, especially since we get alot of the the "BATF and provide CE" i cant speak for anyone else because i know people that wont do the BATF but we love it!!!!! . if you dont mind who is the NAT you got on with ?

EDIT: ALL OF WHAT I JUST SAID GOES OUT THE WINDOW IF THE NAT IS SG !!!!


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

cover2 said:


> Umm they would probably use a better quality lubricant minus the sand regionals put in it.


reply of the year! lol!


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

I signed on with NFR


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

melmatrix said:


> I signed on with NFR



They are pretty good. Get ready for lots and lots of phone calls. They pay decent and they pay fairly quickly. The only thing you have to worry about as a newbie is doing them favors. Out of area properties are what they will call you on and you do it thinking it will help and it doesn't.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

we work for them also and CL HACK is 100% right. if you ask me they are one of the "better" NATS to work for as far as pay is right EVERY TIME and on time or early every time.


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm glad there reputable I know you guys are vets I told them what areas we cover not trying to leave my zone


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

melmatrix said:


> I'm glad there reputable I know you guys are vets I told them what areas we cover not trying to leave my zone


As far as leaving your area for us. We will never force you to take an order outside your coverage area...and if you are willing to help us out with an "out of area" order we will absolutely discuss trip charges...we want this to be profitable for you...because if it isn't profitable, it doesn't make sense to do it.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

ContractorRecruiter said:


> As far as leaving your area for us. We will never force you to take an order outside your coverage area...and if you are willing to help us out with an "out of area" order we will absolutely discuss trip charges...we want this to be profitable for you...because if it isn't profitable, it doesn't make sense to do it.


Assero called me out of the blue today, they wanted some work done that was out in the sticks a bit. I asked about trip charges and they said they would pay $1 per mile. I'm a little slow right now and that's better than most trip charge offers, so I agreed to do the work. I figured out the mileage and told the rep to send me the work order with and extra $178 for miles. He said no, we don't go by actual miles. We draw a straight line from your office to the property. I told him my hover craft was not set up for P&P yet so find someone else. Morons.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

safeguard dropout said:


> Assero called me out of the blue today, they wanted some work done that was out in the sticks a bit. I asked about trip charges and they said they would pay $1 per mile. I'm a little slow right now and that's better than most trip charge offers, so I agreed to do the work. I figured out the mileage and told the rep to send me the work order with and extra $178 for miles. He said no, we don't go by actual miles. We draw a straight line from your office to the property. I told him my hover craft was not set up for P&P yet so find someone else. Morons.



I would like to know what software or calculator they are using to figure out actual miles on that one


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

Air miles


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

Bigtrucker said:


> Air miles


Is this a new spiff I haven't heard of? Can you redeem those for plane tickets?


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Get a P.O. Box out of state, forward to your actual office, change office address with them to the p.o box then let them calculate their crow flight distance.


----------

